# Hagerty Insurance ?



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Anybody dealt with Hagerty, or settled a claim with them? Nationwide, who I have done business with for 30 years, wants $500 a year to insure my 64 GTO.
I just called Hagerty & for half the money they offer better coverage on a classic car. Probably gonna make the jump but thought I'd solicit some opinions... laz


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been with Hagerty for three years. 
Yes, they are going to be cheaper because classics are all they insure and they better understand the market.
Nationwide, Allstate and the like have no idea how to insure these vehicles because they have no concept or have no desire to learn the concept of how these vehicles are used.
They just plug the year, make and model into their formula and away they go.
I have no claims expirience with Hagerty, but I have had no complaints.
They even contacted me before renewal last year and suggested an increase in coverage to compensate for the increased value in the market.

I have my home owners with Allstate, and they have never done that in 15 years! They leave it up to the home owner to contact them about upping their coverage to adjust for market increases.

I am paying $174/yr with Hagerty. You won't be sorry.

Russ


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You can also do a qoute online with Grundy (grundy.com) and compare the two companies. I have had Grundy for 5 years with no complaints.


----------



## pwoolford (Mar 22, 2007)

I have Grundy on my 69 Camaro, 67 GTO and 90 ZR1 and have had no problems at all. My neighbor uses Hagerty and we pay almost the same for the Camaros.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> ...They even contacted me before renewal last year and suggested an increase in coverage to compensate for the increased value in the market.
> 
> I have my home owners with Allstate, and they have never done that in 15 years! They leave it up to the home owner to contact them about upping their coverage to adjust for market increases.
> 
> ...


That may boil down to your agent. We've had nationwide for 10 yrs (almost 4 in our historic home) and our agent checks in with us every so often, and recommended changing and raising our coverage due to rising material costs, etc, and also due to the increase in value of our home. Sad to say, he's going to be retiring soon, and I don't know what our new agent's going to be like.

Question re: Hagerty... Do they have a mileage limit? I know that alot of the specialty car insurance companies have a 1500 mile cap per year, and I think there are a couple with a 2500 mile limit. Grundy has no limit on mileage, and only specifies (1)that the insured car not be your daily driver, and (2) that you have proof of your daily driver and it's insurance coverage (with another carrier, btw).

Nationwide uses NADA collectible book value as its basis for coverage, and requests that you provide pictures.
Grundy, like most of the specialty companies use an "agreed value" and requires that you provide pictures to their underwriting division.

My 2 cents


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

BobG said:


> That may boil down to your agent.
> 
> Question re: Hagerty... Do they have a mileage limit? I know that alot of the specialty car insurance companies have a 1500 mile cap per year, and I think there are a couple with a 2500 mile limit. Grundy has no limit on mileage, and only specifies (1)that the insured car not be your daily driver, and (2) that you have proof of your daily driver and it's insurance coverage (with another carrier, btw).
> 
> ...


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Stated Value = The most you will get if your car is stolen or totaled. Not a guaranteed amount.

Agreed Value = What you & the insurance company agree the car is worth. The amount you will receive if the car is totaled or stolen.

Just did major battle with my Nationwide agent over this issue. I requested and thought I was paying for Agreed Value. Checked my policy & it indicated Stated Value. Called my agent and they asked me "What's the difference?" Nationwide does not offer Agreed Value Car Insurance. They do, however, offer Agreed Value on the motorcycle policies.


I just signed up for Hagerty with my GTO and there are no mileage limitations. They did want a copy of the insurance policy for my primary vehicles to verify that I will not be using it as a daily driver.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car insurance*

I have my gto and wifes cuda thru jc taylor been there for years a 25,000 policy for gto is $205.00 a year.The $75,000 policy for cuda is $456.00 a year.

hope this helps.

kenny:cheers


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Got my policy from Hagerty. I was a little surprised to see that $24.00 of my bill was to sign me up for "Hagerty Plus Membership" (Free towing for 10 miles). The agent didn't ask me if I wanted this, and didn't let me know I was signing up for it. I wouldn't have spent the $24.00 if I had been given the option. Is this normal?


----------



## judgeman6970 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 6 cars with Hagerty...and just recently filed a glass claim....all in all, best insurance company i've ever dealt with...Highly Recommend them!!*_*


----------



## Jim A. (Aug 5, 2017)

lazlo said:


> Anybody dealt with Hagerty, or settled a claim with them? Nationwide, who I have done business with for 30 years, wants $500 a year to insure my 64 GTO.
> I just called Hagerty & for half the money they offer better coverage on a classic car. Probably gonna make the jump but thought I'd solicit some opinions... laz


----------



## Jim A. (Aug 5, 2017)

I have had no claims for the loss of a vehicle. But, I have purchased "Hagerty Plus." Hagerty Road Side Assistance states that the first 50 miles of a flat bed tow is covered. Be careful here with other insurers. The mileage offered may begin when the tow truck departs its home base whereas Hagerty mileage begins from the point where your vehicle is retreived.


----------



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

lazlo said:


> Anybody dealt with Hagerty, or settled a claim with them? Nationwide, who I have done business with for 30 years, wants $500 a year to insure my 64 GTO.
> I just called Hagerty & for half the money they offer better coverage on a classic car. Probably gonna make the jump but thought I'd solicit some opinions... laz


I've had Hagerty for many years. No issues whatsoever. A few years back I actually had a claim with them 4 days after taking the policy on a vehicle. They were very easy to deal with.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

YES!!!! I am a Hagerty customer. I have a plan that includes extra services like towing for I think up to 100 miles. My plan has no mileage or use restrictions. The only thing that comes close to that is I had to demonstrate that I had another vehicle for my 'daily driver', and as I recall I also had to show the car was going to be stored inside. They also wrote me a temporary policy that covered the car for a few years while I was still in the process of building it, and it was at that point really just a pile of parts.

First of all, for these cars one does not buy insurance based on premium cost alone. One buys insurance because of the car and all the things that you just pray will never happen.

I experienced an engine fire in my '69 quite a few years ago (the photos are probably still on this forum somewhere) that just devastated me emotionally. It took out all the soft parts under the hood, and also bubbled the paint in two spots on the hood.

Before the Hagerty rep ever came out to check on the car, I had made an attempt at inventorying everything I was going to need to fix the car and priced it all out at Ames.

When the rep got there, he was extremely nice, sympathetic, and wrote me a check for the full amount on the spot. He also told me to be sure and let him know if I found anything else that I'd missed and they'd handle it. No questions asked.

Because of how they treated me during that experience, not only monetarily but also how nice and understanding everyone I talked to was, are all the reasons that unless something changes drastically, I will be a customer for life.

Bear


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

I have been very happy with Hagerty. I enjoy their magazine very much as well. And the local office puts on a breakfast every Friday for their members. It’s sort of a mini car show. Fortunately I’ve not had a need to file a claim. I have three cars insured.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Even though this was post question was asked in '07, 
I'll engage and yes still have Hagerty for over 11 years now.


----------

